# Arrowhead Models 2494 gondolas



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

*Ultimate detail*_
Brass hybrids.
A rivet counter's dream._

August shipping... I had a chance to handle a pre-production sample.

Brass sidewalls... accurate panel-holes for load-bracket hardware; Complete underbody & brake rigging detail; complete floor & interior side detail; over 40 brass wire parts; over 80 brass parts in all; Kadee couplers. Rolling quality is as good as MTH passenger cars (my gold standard).
Choice of code 88 or 110 flanges.

Except for finescale all-brass models, these are the most completely detailed I've ever seen. Every detail I can think of is replicated.
They aren't cheap... I believe MSRP will be $53... but my gosh, they're nice.

Even individual car load limit & tare weight is accurate per car number (as if the majority of us would notice or even care).


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

For the price, (which is high for production models) the fact that it's basically a brass model with impeccable detail, I consider it a bargain, if detail is what you appreciate.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I had my eye on them but didn't they sell out? Maybe some dealers have them?

I also noticed exactrail has something newish out.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Um...
No, never mind, I'll bite my tounge.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Well I'm not into this "here's our offering.oops, sold out overnight." The tangents recently mentioned are also gone. Ok I get it, it forces people who want something to buy. Thus ensuring you have little or limited excess sitting around. (And allowing you to skip the bigger online model train retailers to pump it up and move it) 

In that line of thinking, i looked at the exactrail pic on their post about a new thing and the quantity of product is miniscule. Assuming the boxes shown were the entire run. I'm surprised they can get someone to build such small quantities and that it pays for the engineering side. I must be missing something....


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

This was the first car I've handled with code 88 flanges. I expected it to show derail tendencies.
But it appears to handle tracking without any issues whatsoever.
It would possibly not track well, if it were shoved into a curve like a 7 year-old might do.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

> Even individual car load limit & tare weight is accurate per car number (as if the majority of us would notice or even care)


If you are going to pay that much for an exact car like that.....you care.....


----------



## Railhead001 (Feb 12, 2020)

Old_Hobo said:


> If you are going to pay that much for an exact car like that.....you care.....



I have been getting notice updates from Athearn, Atlas and Exact Rail, most of them are now in the same price range and do not offer as much detail......


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Those are the most realistic looking wheels I've ever seen.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Overall, about 120 solder joints (probably robotic).
Side panels are laminated laser etched die-formed sheet brass.
Perhaps the $53 MSRP is indeed a bargain.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Was it made in China, Vietnam or Thighland?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Does it matter......?


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I was just curious. Maybe s. korea, aren't they known for brass work?


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I just learned that Arrowhead has produced some triple hoppers in almost the same way, and they're currently available singly, or in 6-car sets.
I'm pretty sure they're not brass hybrids like the gondolas, but they do have brass wire grabs, brake rigging, etc, and are about as finely detailed.
Three road names:
Pennsy, 48 car numbers.
D&RGW, 24 car numbers.
Southern, 12 car numbers.

Not sure what the MSRP is, but a friend got a set for $146... that's $24 each!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

$24 each for those cars is an absolute steal!


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I'd have to see one in person. Which reminds me I went to my local HS the other day and found their pile of old exactrail pieces, and bought the last gondola. So now I have 3 of them.

I could see in the packaging some of the small pieces had fallen off but no biggie I'll just glue them back.

They also had a couple of atlas auto rack carriers. Didn't get one but might just nab one if any are left next time I go.

Finally the only other that stood out in a very quick pass down aisle was a handful of Rapido steam cars.

But not a single Arrowhead ...


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Old_Hobo said:


> $24 each for those cars is an absolute steal!


I haven't checked, but I think Lombard Hobbies has them at around that price.
Problem is, their shipping cost isn't very friendly.
Even so... it'd still be a bargain.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Old_Hobo said:


> $24 each for those cars is an absolute steal!


Yep...
A 4-pack of Athearn RTR triple hopper's MSRP works out to be $32.50 each.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Ordered a 6-pack of the Pennsy hoppers from Lombard.
$146.85 + shipping = $26.76 ea.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Our "Train Pimp" has no access to Arrowhead.
They're apparently being very exclusive and 'stand-offish'.
The gondolas are all sold out, and if they reappear, will likely be only on eBay. I can only imagine where that price will go to.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

They are interesting but I'm not likely to pay even more for one used. But with a successful run of them, one imagines they'll do more. 

If I was them I'd double my order and increase the price by half.

Well ok, $10...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I’d be willing to bet they will be sold as pre-owed, not used.....probably never left the box.....


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

*A second release has apparently been announced.*
From an internet source:
_"Featuring 199 parts per car, that includes 81 wire parts and 34 brass parts, including the car sidewalls.

Three CSXT roadtypes are available exclusively from Lombard Hobbies. The models, priced at $54.95 per car, will ship beginning August 10th, 2020."_


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

I thought the hobby was dying.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Is there a picture? As for the hobby. There's definitely a lot more vigor in ho world ... Well what I mean really is a lot more suppliers and variations. But is the hobby expanding at younger end for any scale? That I can't tell. Case in point. I was at the local HS recently and a man and his son were there buying a radio controlled car. Cool stuff for sure. I was browsing very quickly through the ho area and as I walked by I heard the child say something about trains. The father to me said something like "oh yeah we had a that growing up but who wants that stuff... Move along.". Which might have actually been "kid, do you think I'm made out of money?" ... Even so, so many things now it's a wonder trains compete at all I think.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Nice. But also I meant these... Are the the same livery basically?

_Three CSXT roadtypes_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Huh?
They're CSX/rail·gons, with three different patch and paint trims.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

There's a weathering video out for these cars, with a sidewall 'denting' method...
The weathering illustrated is done with powders and water -- no airbrushing involved, and cannot be permanent without a DullCote seal.
The denting part is incredibly involved, damages paint, loosens parts, and I advise against it.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

At a $54.95 MSRP, I'm gonna' go out on a limb, and say it's a great deal...
In fact, if you manage to get them, you should drive home like you stole 'em.
All-brass equivalent models would be at least twice the price.
Painted & lettered Overland brass boxcars are over $300 each.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I went to Lombards website... Nothing.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Severn said:


> I went to Lombards website... Nothing.


But the hopper 6-packs are there.
Type "arrowhead models" in the search box.
Who knows when the gons will show up. According to the advance promo, they were only shipped two days ago.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I know, I just checked and just the hoppers.


----------



## e_g_m (Apr 6, 2019)

I was able to buy a pair from Wahsatch Model Trains and it looks like they still have some in stock.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Yep.
Just placed an order for 2 numbers.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I got 1. might be it. at least the sale went through the website, no confirmation.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Now they're sold out.


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

They sold out on Arrowheads site and at Lombards. Some shops that sell Arrowhead may have the gondolas still in stock. I pre-ordered a couple of the 1980 GONX versions and am waiting for the shipment to come in; should be any day now.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Wasatch has never indicated to me they've shipped a thing. I'd assumed the order I placed -- a total of 1 items. Would ship "immediately" ... so I'm a little disheartened by this process.


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

Who is Wasatch? I do know that Arrowhead made it clear they had a batch that they took to Lombards at the announcement for immediate sale. The rest of the run was supposed to arrive about a month later; as you may be aware there is a pandemic going on and Arrowhead updated customers that the main shipment was delayed to about mid-September.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Couple of posts up -- "in stock" to me means, "we have it" ... so I guess the answer is they think they will have it.


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

You know what they say about assumptions.

Are you familiar with Tangent models? Sometimes they put items "in stock" on their website you can buy models, but the models won't ship until x date. That is because they are still in transit and they can ship by the promised date. So with Tangent, and possibly other companies in the internet age - "in-stock" doesn't always mean they physically have it.


----------



## e_g_m (Apr 6, 2019)

Just got my tracking information from Wasatch


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Yep I also got a text yesterday with the same. Although I suspect it will arrive very slowly due to a sea of ballots to wade through. But, no biggie.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Mine appeared. It's very nice but I don't really know enough about it to say if it's literally the best. 

I also bought 3 new chessie logoed coal cars from Tangent because they have or had them in stock, pre orders.

These have a diamond style side panel and look great.

I expect they will all look great together...


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

ALERT...
Just found some at ModelTrainStuff.
Ordered one #330190 & 330218.









Arrowhead Models HO 1216-1 Greenville 2494 Gondola, Railgon #330190


Add to your consist with these gondolas from Arrowhead Models.




www.modeltrainstuff.com


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

And immediately after I posted that, the 'ln Stock' count dropped by a total of six.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I have one, good for now. Had I known I'd have just waited as mb klein is my mostly go to online shop.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Since this order, I now have four... and I'm betting it's four more than most folks had a chance at.
But there's still two left.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

They are nice, but too rich for my blood....plus, once I get used to more detail, then there’s the worry that I might want it on all my rolling stock...and that’s never going to happen....


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I look forward to your weathering efforts with one or more of them.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Just checked again, Saturday, Jan 30th, 2021...
ModelTrainStuff has 66 in stock, in 5 different road numbers.





Search Results


Search for model train products in all scale models here at Model Train Stuff.




www.modeltrainstuff.com


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

64 now...
Just ordered two more.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I'm amazed and wonder ... Why bother with their website


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Dang, there's still 60 in stock...
five road numbers.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Probably lots left because of the price.....I will never get past that, especially when my philosophy is the detail can’t be seen from 4 feet away, and Accurail cars are blended in with the high detail cars like Proto, Tangent, Trueline Trains, Intermountain etc, and the differences in detail are hardly noticeable, so spending 3 times as much isn’t happening, for me anyway......


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Well I have 1. But it should be 2 or 3. But I've other things in the way.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Arrowhead hoppers in stock here... 35 road numbers.
I want a few more.








Arrowhead Models HO Committee Design Hopper Pennsylvania - Spring Creek Model Trains


Pictures are representations some road numbers may not be shown. For a complete list of features, visit the Arrowhead Models website.




www.springcreekmodeltrains.com


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

*Impulse buy*...
Spent my allowance and ordered three more hoppers.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

these are better than tangents?


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Severn said:


> these are better than tangents?


Not just Tangent...
IMO, they're better than Rapido, Moloco, and RivetCounter... I rate Tangent 4th or 5th (except for tank cars).


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

i just took all my tangents out back and lit them on fire. [edit] I feel bad. someone will think i'm serious. guilt. it was supposed to funny. hilarious right!?

so what i mean is -- ah dang it.

well i have 1 and only 1 arrow head model. it's the gondola. i have no rapido, no moloco and no rivet counter.

i have 1 and only 1 operator -- SD60 i think. It's sitting now on the track and i kinda like it. I can't put my finger on it. up close the missing bits are obvious but from 2 or 3 ft i can't tell a thing.

anyway i plan to get a rivet counter in something at some point.

I do notice the motor clicks -- i'm not sure its the motor. it's noticeable when it gets going and then not after that. minor annoyance to me there. i have some exactrail, a few bachmann pieces, some old tyco pieces and i think a walters and BLI piece each. oh and now the 1 atlas and the 1 from the company they bought up... can't recall it now. oh yes 1 kadee tank car, forgot about that.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

If you have a Kadee tank car, you might wanna' hang onto it... it's probably worth a fortune.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

it's never been on the rails. only because i haven't gotten around to it. but i'm a little skeptical since i bought it at like mb klien recently... you could get one!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I find it....amusing....that the same people who say you can’t tell the difference in details on an Accurail car to a Tangent (or other high detail, high price) car from a distance, then go to great lengths to acquire and promote the way more expensive cars......I don’t get it, but maybe I’m not supposed to.....


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I don't recall promoting. But yes,I cannot see the high end detail from a few feet. I can see an overall difference with lesser product. But I mean it's what drives the market. Personally I'd like to more real functionality although to what end I don't know. (Opening doors, latches and hinged that work etc..)


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Maybe promote was a strong word.....how about strongly extolling the virtues.....about the same, in my book..... 😉 

But still, the highly detailed cars are nice, and quite a bit more costly, than the standard, molde-on detail type of cars, and yet, if you can’t tell the difference between them, and are still willing to pay up to 3 times the price for the high detail cars, then fill your boots.....

I too prefer the more expensive, high detailed cars, but I can see the differences, and am willing to pay for it.....


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Wait, I can see the difference. I just don't notice it in use.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

So is it worth the price to you then....? 

There is no right or wrong answer to that.....this is a hobby that you can spend hundreds, or hundreds of thousands of dollars on.....and I think that’s the beauty of it.....


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Well sure of course I can appreciate it, my comments have been misconstrued. i do like the items. in my case i cannot see the missing rear ladder rungs on my SD-60 operator from the 4 ft I'm staring at it right now which doesn't mean i don't want them there so next time i will buy a rivet counter because its better i totally agree but in fact once the thing goes around a bit i forget all about that but still want them there ok?

And yes I still want the damn doors to open!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Speaking of. I see athearn is looking to offer this. Can they beat scaletrains?

- Genesis 2.0 Dash-9


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Old_Hobo said:


> I find it....amusing....that the same people who say you can’t tell the difference in details on an Accurail car to a Tangent (or other high detail, high price) car from a distance, then go to great lengths to acquire and promote the way more expensive cars......I don’t get it, but maybe I’m not supposed to.....


First, there's a difference between the worlds of RTR and kits.
Secondly, in my _'Best Stuff by Category'_ post I list Accurail 4th best behind the very best kits in the hobby... for a reason -- they're that good.
Promoting a Westerfield kit or an Arrowhead RTR model with awards and accolades because they're superb examples of achievement is merely placing laudits where they're due.

Accurail are my favorite kits, and I have more of them in my roster by far than any other.
But does that mean I shouldn't praise or espouse the obvious attributes of others, even when they're very expensive?
Or even when you "can't tell the difference at a distance"?

It is what it is... and whether that means it's top drawer and expensive, or just 'very nice' and affordable is kind of irrelevant.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Severn said:


> Speaking of. I see athearn is looking to offer this. Can they beat scaletrains?
> - Genesis 2.0 Dash-9


In what... checkers?


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Maybe the question is are they trying to beat st or are they just trying to reach enough parity to retain their loyal fans. I suspect the latter.

For example the sd90mac is nice. And it has a nice sound that seems unique enough it could well be the real sound.

But the sd80mac which is practically the same thing in many ways but may have different engines is just some generic diesel sound they already had.

Well maybe covid but I don't think st would do it. Or if they did they'd be roasted alive in the forums.

They already paid heck for that junior esu sound decoder in the sd60 operator level. Which I have. It's perfectly fine for me but they changed it after being read the riot act by their fans. (Or this is what I have gleaned from various forum threads)


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

The six Arrowheads I have in the coal drag don't draw much attention when the train is running.
But when it stops, many folks nearby suspect that they're brass models.

Conversely, many folks suspect the Peabody to be what it is.
It's unfortunate that premium Peabody quads are only made in O scale.
Rapido's O-gauge Peabody is superb.


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

LateStarter said:


> The six Arrowheads I have in the coal drag don't draw much attention when the train is running.
> But when it stops, many folks nearby suspect that they're brass models.


Well, that's partly true. The Arrowhead gons are partly made of brass.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

riogrande said:


> Well, that's partly true. The Arrowhead gons are partly made of brass.


"Partly" is correct...
They're mostly plastic hybrids, with over 120 wire & brass parts. It's a huge innovation, and one which I suspect will be copied.


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

And brass sides.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

if i had 2 -- ok 3. i'd take one apart.

(and here's one somewhat banged up in a pretty realistic way)






Maybe you could pop the plastic out with heat.. maybe. I've never tried it. you'd have to develop some tools with different heads, heat them up and try to pop them out without so melting the plastic it's obvious. maybe.

or you can just dent the metal...


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

riogrande said:


> And brass sides.


The hoppers don't have brass sides... only the gondolas.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Arrowhead CNW 2494 gons*
Slipped right by me._

This roadname has apparently been out for awhile, but I never saw them until browsing over the weekend.
List is $55, but I got this one for $42.75.


----------

